# 2 black marlin hooked from yak



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

we met at burleigh at 4am,it was me,stuart,dan and andrew.Paddled out to the gravel patch to try for a marlin or two.Boy was i in for a surprise.was trolling a slimey behind me,when tap,tap,on the line and wooosh,there goes this marlin tailwalking behind my yak.It did about 3 spectacular jumps,and then on the forth jump,he bust me off!!!!.So i rigged up again,and it wasnt 10 minutes later another marlin took a liking to my slimey....this one absolutely went ballistic tailwalking about 4 times before heading straight out to sea.it ran on the surface for a bit and then went straight down.so i yelled out to stuart to tie onto my yak...so he tired on.we were looking on my gps and it was towing the two off us at 4km/hr straight out to sea.this continued for over an hour.this fish went down deep and i just could not lift it at all!!!!.we were now 3km further out from were i hooked it.and still the fish would not come to the surface!!!!!....it was towing two people so that was easy 140kg and two yaks still further out to sea....so what to do.Unfortunately after an hour and 20 minutes my leader line broke and i lost the second fish.Dan got some video footage so if you can forward it it would be good mate.got some shots but cant seem to reduce them to 150k.got one after the tailwalk and the fish started to go deep.what to do.how do you get a fish like that to the surface


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome Awsome works guys!!

Very impressive.

To lift the fish you need to get in front so as to tilt his head up a little and step him up bit by bit. Down deep he is using the water pressure against you and having a rest. Creative paddeling required here?????

Cheers

Scott


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn nice work guys!!!!!

Not sure how the hell you would deal with one of those but after looking at the photos you definately have the right gear, pity about the leader snapping but jesus wept that must have been hard work... You boys must be pretty fit fighting a fish of that size ( Love to see any video footage, might take me a few days to download on dial up connection though! )

Good to see the myths come true,


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep.....

Its only a matter of time...... and you must have been just sooooo close this time. WOW, Im on a high just reading about it...

Well done, cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

What a buzz! Bet you can't wait to get back out there


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Legendary absolutely legendary


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry Couta1 - No video footage.

''''''''

In the excitement the bloody video didn't record because the phone got waterlogged.

Seeing that marlin leap so close to the yak was total magic. Let's repeat it with a keeper in the New Year.

Great job mate!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

What a trip l am still pinching my self,it's what dreams are made of. To catch two marlin on our first trip out was awesome.
You are a legend Steven. But landing them is another story,at one stage he leaped out of the water only 12m away and tailwalked across the surface,what a a top sports fish, he looked to be at least 35kg 
l am not sure what the best way to land one would be,do you gaf him,grab him by the beck or both and then how do you get him home or just cut him free to fight another day


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats on the action couta, and well done to the support kayaks with you for assisting during the hookup.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

yip.i still think if only i had done this or done that.when the second one jumped i could see his eye looking straight at me.i just couldnt believe it he cleared the water cleen a couple of times.i am now changing to 150lb leader..but i think the mistake was trying to pull him up from deep while from behind.i think you have got to get in front of the fish all the time.it was pretty fun when he was pulling us both out at over 4km/hr..!!!.just shows you the power of the fish.its just a matter of time.its all a learning curve.those visions are going to be with me for some time now...still gobsmacked.my misses just doesnt believe me????so i still got in trouble for being late.she said you were supposed to be home at 9am,my exscuse that i was fighting a marlin didnt pass as ligitimate.she said dont talk rubbish,you are joking i dont believe you....so what do you do???.it even made it worse when i said it was two(ha)....women just dont understand fisherman.i want to thank stuart for giving up his fishing time in trying to help with the second fish.i owe you one,as to get towed out that far by yourself would be pretty daunting


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Couta, well done mate, just to hook one and have it on for a while , what a buzz, guys , take your passports out with you next time, i wonder if you could tag one from a yak, no , buggered if i know what you will do with it when it gets close to the yak


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome Steven,
Congrats mate, dreams do come true and sure as hell you will land a slab soon!!!!
Go Erics!!
The next one wont get away im sure of that ,and just let the Mrs know she can now refere to you as" DIE MINEER"(for the locals that means,,,,THE BIG COHOONA/CHIEF)

I will be on the water again in the New Year,Just moved again you know how it goes for us newby immigrants.

cheers and well done again,sometimes not landing a fish is even better than landing one.(if you know what I mean)

SAFA


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

:shock: :shock: 
Brilliant stuff blokes!!!


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Great stuff boys. Only advice I'd have when getting it yak side is watch out for the pointy end.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

That is awesome guys.. I tell ya, if I was white, i'd be going green with envy! 

If you wanna get some tips on landing big game from a yak, checkout youtube.com and lookup kayak fishing.

The guys in the U.S. have it sussed 

Cheers

Ivan


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

really well done guys, great report.

I applaude you for doing the whole thing from a yak, there have been reports of guys landing marlin from yaks, but they negelct to say they hooked them from a boat & played them for a while before going to the yak.

Your report shows how much of a challenge it is. Best of luck for the next effort.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

from a marlin gamefishing book.qoute"the body shape like marlin means they can sit in the current and be pulling away from you.while the fish is doing this it is resting and gaining second wind.the best way to put a stop to this and to maintain pressure is to get ahead of the fish,and stay up sea,as fish will swim into wind and current.now every time you pump and wind you are pulling the fishes head up and planning it near the surface,and it has to use energy to fight you.the difference between hooking marlin and landing it often boils down to boat handling ability.no fish like directional changes as this can disorientate them,but pulling directional changes on marlin isnt always practical,so the best way to beat them is to wear them out by using the boat and elements to best suit your situation."...

the only problem was that i couldnt find a chapter that expains how to do it from a yak,by yourself...


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Yee Ha!  
Good stuff Couta.
Pump and wind, hard and fast, that's my only suggestion. Only trouble is, after about 45 minutes of continuous pumping your arms feel like they want to fall off. That's why I've got that forward facing flush mount on my Swing. You can use it like a gimbal holder to give your arms a rest.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Steven the weather is looking good for Marlin fishing this weekend,are you ready to do battle with another one    
l'am sad    to say l won't be there to see it all happen l'am off to Adeiaide for a week with the family.
lt would be great if someone could be there to video the action,a Hobie Adventure would be the perfect yak with hands free peddle power.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

yip looks good.it gives me some time to get some strong leader line.you never know i might end up down there with my yak,compliments of 1 marlin!!!just give me your address,i might need a place to spend the night


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

couta1 said:


> we met at burleigh at 4am,it was me,stuart,dan and andrew.Paddled out to the gravel patch


Gravel Patch? Sounds more like a gold mine.......


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Two marlin hooked in one session...what an experience. Great stuff couta. :shock:


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats Couta 1 (soon to be Zane 1),
absolutely, any live footage would be worth it's weight in gold..if I was you, while you've got the go, try again..do some top and tails footage..some fill in footage and some noddies(set up looking at camera or interviewer)..if your lucky enough you could retire on the residuals...my son can help with all the technicals if you like..get him..named Justin at mailto:[email protected] we are in Robina..Aloha..Shane


----------

